# Great advice I'd like to share ;)



## jodieanneb (Mar 26, 2009)

I was researching stuff on the net and stumbled across this article
Its full of mind easing facts 

I found it very interesting as I am on the dreaded two week wait

Hope you find it interesting

Feedback welcomed

Jodie xxx

http://blog.drmalpani.com/2008/04/putting-myth-of-bed-rest-after-ivf-to.html


----------



## Mo80 (May 5, 2007)

Hi Jodie,


Thanks for posting that link, its interesting, I know at my clinic they recommend a day or twos rest and then back to normal if that possible after what we've all been through.  I don't know where i stand on the whole bed rest thing, I think its so easy to blame yourself if treatment fails anything that lessens that burden must help, I've always thought people who fall pregnant naturally usually done know for weeks and they carry on as normal.  Ohh its so difficult, sorry my feedbacks not that great.


Take Care and Good Luck


Mo


----------



## Victoriag (Jul 6, 2010)

Jodie, 

Thought that was a great article to share thank you! I rested for 48hrs then back to normal!

Thanks again !


----------



## Kateu (Mar 22, 2010)

Thank you for that post: I've done both ways - gone back to work after a few days and been signed off sick for 2 weeks after and I still haven't managed to srtay pg for more than 11 days so I don't think it makes any difference. For me, staying still is a bit of a challenge so enforced bedrest is a nightmare!


----------

